# COVID misinformation flooding social media



## Eric

FB and Twitter seem to be loaded with these posts, it's no wonder the antivaxx movement is so strong. I don't mean vague posts or opinions, they're flat out lying, saying vaccines don't work, etc. and these things make a difference to those who are on the fence that may be considering it otherwise. 

You have to wonder how we'll ever get a handle on this virus as long as this is allowed, these companies are complicit in the spread of misinformation.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Eric said:


> FB and Twitter seem to be loaded with these posts, it's no wonder the antivaxx movement is so strong. I don't mean vague posts or opinions, they're flat out lying, saying vaccines don't work, etc. and these things make a difference to those who are on the fence that may be considering it otherwise.
> 
> You have to wonder how we'll ever get a handle on this virus as long as this is allowed, these companies are complicit in the spread of misinformation.




Agreed.

Actually, given the situation in China (or, to be more precise, the - some might argue, regrettable - example that the Chinese authorities have given re regulation and control of social media), and given how contagious this virus is, and the stratospheric death rate so far, I am astounded that the social media platforms have not sought to take responsible pre-emptive action about controlling misinformation (and downright lies) on such an important matter of public health.

Because not to do so, and failure to do so, simply plays into the hands of those who will seek greater control of, and greater regulation of, such social media platforms.  And this is something that I believe is inevitable.

The US - with the pervasive cultural influence of First Amendment - is one thing, but I can certainly see considerable support in - for example - Europe (i.e. the EU), for greater regulation of the social media platforms, as freedom of speech arguments will take a distant second place to public health concerns, and the greedy and entitled fools who run these companies cannot seem to see that their failure to act simply serves to give ammunition to arguments for state control, and supranational (i.e. EU) regulation of social media platforms.


----------



## hulugu

Scepticalscribe said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Actually, given the situation in China (or, to be more precise, the - some might argue, regrettable - example that the Chinese authorities have given re regulation and control of social media), and given how contagious this virus is, and the stratospheric death rate so far, I am astounded that the social media platforms have not sought to take responsible pre-emptive action about controlling misinformation (and downright lies) on such an important matter of public health.
> 
> Because not to do so, and failure to do so, simply plays into the hands of those who will seek greater control of, and greater regulation of, such social media platforms.  And this is something that I believe is inevitable.
> 
> The US - with the pervasive cultural influence of First Amendment - is one thing, but I can certainly see considerable support in - for example - Europe (i.e. the EU), for greater regulation of the social media platforms, as freedom of speech arguments will take a distant second place to public health concerns, and the greedy and entitled fools who run these companies cannot seem to see that their failure to act simply serves to give ammunition to arguments for state control, and supranational (i.e. EU) regulation of social media platforms.




Both social media platforms have done a great deal to curb obvious lies and misinformation, but there's so much out there, that it's basically impossible. There's the obvious bots and trolls, and then there's the cavalcade of useful idiots among the "health conscious" and the right-wing. 

And, it's important to note that the right-wing's efforts are split between ideological ransacking of truth, and what I think it's an intentional propaganda effort to make the COVID-19 pandemic last as long as possible because it will hurt Democrats and Joe Biden in 2022. 

Look at election coverage, and you see the same influences. Russian and Chinese propaganda efforts are really good at spinning the right-wing up into thinking the 2020 election was flawed—it wasn't Trump lost decisively. And that's become a great way for right-wing nutcases like Kari Lake and Mark Finchem—just to name two shitgoblins in my backyard—to try to argue for changes that will make Democratic wins in the future more difficult. 

Social media can't curb this until they understand that's it's not coincidence, happenstance, but an enemy attack and act accordingly. You've got to sack these accounts immediately, and not try to moderate them.


----------



## SuperMatt

hulugu said:


> Social media can't curb this until they understand that's it's not coincidence, happenstance, but an enemy attack and act accordingly. You've got to sack these accounts immediately, and not try to moderate them.



Their algorithms are designed to amplify such voices, because extreme statements encourage us to click. They are not just failing to curb the problem; their system is making the problem far worse.


----------



## Herdfan

Eric said:


> FB and Twitter seem to be loaded with these posts, it's no wonder the antivaxx movement is so strong. I don't mean vague posts or opinions, they're flat out lying, saying vaccines don't work, etc. and these things make a difference to those who are on the fence that may be considering it otherwise.
> 
> You have to wonder how we'll ever get a handle on this virus as long as this is allowed, these companies are complicit in the spread of misinformation.




Sorry, but are you just figuring this out? 

Whenever I try to post what people are saying on SM I get mocked, but mocking me doesn't change the fact that these posts are out there and have been for a long time.


Scepticalscribe said:


> The US - with the pervasive cultural influence of First Amendment - is one thing,




The thing is, these are private platforms.  The 1A doesn't apply no matter how much people think it does or should.  Same as this board.  Eric could kick me off as soon as he reads this and I wouldn't have any recourse.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Herdfan said:


> The thing is, these are private platforms.  The 1A doesn't apply no matter how much people think it does or should.  Same as this board.  Eric could kick me off as soon as he reads this and I wouldn't have any recourse.




Actually, here, I am thinking more of EU and European law.

Irrespective of whether or not they are private platforms, (and irrespective of the First Amendment which doesn't apply in Europe anyway) I cannot conceive of a situation being allowed to continue whereby these social media giants are not made (legally) responsible for what appears on their platforms.

Eventually, this is an area where I would expect to see EU legislation, and this is the sort of "soft power" where EU regulation - and their capacity to enforce it - has been exceedingly effective.

Moreover, when one adds to that, the situation in China, and increasingly, Russia, the days of the tech giants being able to shrug off the material that appears on their platforms without consequece (legal, financial - fines and so on) are drawing to a close.


----------



## Eric

Herdfan said:


> Sorry, but are you just figuring this out?
> 
> Whenever I try to post what people are saying on SM I get mocked, but mocking me doesn't change the fact that these posts are out there and have been for a long time.
> 
> 
> The thing is, these are private platforms.  The 1A doesn't apply no matter how much people think it does or should.  Same as this board.  Eric could kick me off as soon as he reads this and I wouldn't have any recourse.



There's a big difference between feeling slighted because your political point of view is being mocked and actually sharing lies that may result in the death of others or flood our healthcare facilities. These are real life impacts that result from the willful and deliberate spread of misinformation.


----------



## Herdfan

Eric said:


> There's a big difference between feeling slighted because your political point of view is being mocked and actually sharing lies that may result in the death of others or flood our healthcare facilities. These are real life impacts that result from the willful and deliberate spread of misinformation.




It doesn't bother me.  

But the simple fact is there is a ton of mis/disinformation out there on SM.  Me posting it or referring to it on here will not change the fact it is out there and lots of people will believe it.

My MIL had a coworker who used to send her all sorts of "facts" via huge email chains.  (This was before SM)  She would simply forward it to her contact list.  I would Snopes it and send it back to the entire chain.  Embarrassed her to the point she stopped.  But how many people believe some of this stuff is mind-boggling.


----------



## hulugu

SuperMatt said:


> Their algorithms are designed to amplify such voices, because extreme statements encourage us to click. They are not just failing to curb the problem; their system is making the problem far worse.




That's a really good point.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

My cousin basically spends all day everyday retweeting people who spread misinformation and untruths about the pandemic and vaccines. Lots of buzz words like ‘vaccine injured’ and referring to those who oppose their views as the ‘injected’. She’s become extremely angry about the pandemic and family who have met up with her always say she brings every conversation back to how we are being oppressed and being stripped of our rights. She’s impossible to be around. There was a massive row between cousins last week when she posted some complete bullshit and my cousins wife who is a nurse practitioner and worked on covid wards couldn’t bite her tongue any longer. 

Some of the shite she retweets:










I am shocked by the amount of conspiracy stuff on twitter to be honest and think there should be a duty of care to flag it as lacking credible evidence. Facebook seem to be doing a better job in this regard.


----------



## User.45

Herdfan said:


> It doesn't bother me.
> 
> But the simple fact is there is a ton of mis/disinformation out there on SM.  Me posting it or referring to it on here will not change the fact it is out there and lots of people will believe it.
> 
> My MIL had a coworker who used to send her all sorts of "facts" via huge email chains.  (This was before SM)  She would simply forward it to her contact list.  I would Snopes it and send it back to the entire chain.  Embarrassed her to the point she stopped.  But how many people believe some of this stuff is mind-boggling.



W-w-wait! Isn't Snopes an MSM-D disinformation machine?


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Just browsing twitter I am seeing the same claims popping up and retweeted thousands of times about the vaccines.

Gene therapy, alters DNA, experimental drugs, myocarditis killing millions, etc etc. The worrying thing is some famous people are promoting these myths too and using their status to increase awareness for their misinformation. Scary times.


----------



## Herdfan

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> The worrying thing is some famous people are promoting these myths too and using their status to increase awareness for their misinformation. Scary times.




The silver lining is that people might stop listening to them.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Herdfan said:


> The silver lining is that people might stop listening to them.




I think it’s growing in popularity more than anything. I know a few people including family who I regarded as intelligent but have become overnight conspiracy theorists as a result of what they’ve read on twitter. I think once again like in many periods in history it’s shown how impressionable people can be if they want to believe in something and I blame our governments massively for ignoring medical advice and giving these nutjobs reason to believe in anti-vaxx myths.


----------



## Eric

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Just browsing twitter I am seeing the same claims popping up and retweeted thousands of times about the vaccines.
> 
> Gene therapy, alters DNA, experimental drugs, myocarditis killing millions, etc etc. The worrying thing is some famous people are promoting these myths too and using their status to increase awareness for their misinformation. Scary times.



Yes, millions of followers see shit like this. Never mind that she's got 30 pounds of cement mixing chemicals making up most of her tits and ass, but yeah, be careful out there.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1437532566945341441/


----------



## Huntn

Eric said:


> FB and Twitter seem to be loaded with these posts, it's no wonder the antivaxx movement is so strong. I don't mean vague posts or opinions, they're flat out lying, saying vaccines don't work, etc. and these things make a difference to those who are on the fence that may be considering it otherwise.
> 
> You have to wonder how we'll ever get a handle on this virus as long as this is allowed, these companies are complicit in the spread of misinformation.



What about those symbolic bans taking place? They’d better get on it.


----------



## Eric

Huntn said:


> What about those symbolic bans taking place? They’d better get on it.



There's talk of legislation holding social media companies accountable for misleading healthcare posts, IMO this is how you stop it.









						Democrats Want To Hold Social Media Companies Responsible For Health Misinformation
					

Democratic senators have introduced a bill that would hold Facebook, YouTube and other social media companies responsible if they promote harmful health claims on their platforms.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Huntn

Eric said:


> Yes, millions of followers see shit like this. Never mind that she's got 30 pounds of cement mixing chemicals making up most of her tits and ass, but yeah, be careful out there.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1437532566945341441/



We are our own worst enemies. A strong argument that some portion of the human species is not worthy of survival. As Forest’s Mom said: _Stupid is as stupid does. _


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Eric said:


> Yes, millions of followers see shit like this. Never mind that she's got 30 pounds of cement mixing chemicals making up most of her tits and ass, but yeah, be careful out there.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1437532566945341441/




Haha! A bloke I used to work with is constantly posting anti-vaxx and anti-mask bullshit on Facebook. This is a guy that took ecstasy pills every weekend of the 1990’s and has smoked 30 fags a day since he was 14 years old. I have to bite my tongue when it’s people I know and like though as trying to engage in debate just goes nowhere.


----------



## Roller

Some of the most harmful misinformation comes from people who, superficially at least, appear to be credible sources. Layer that on top of legitimate considerable disagreement in the medical/scientific communities, and it's a mess.

A large part of the problem is that many people will believe a lie that is repeated often enough because they don't think critically, as we've seen in the political arena.


----------



## Huntn

Roller said:


> Some of the most harmful misinformation comes from people who, superficially at least, appear to be credible sources. Layer that on top of legitimate considerable disagreement in the medical/scientific communities, and it's a mess.
> 
> A large part of the problem is that many people will believe a lie that is repeated often enough because they don't think critically, as we've seen in the political arena.



What kind of disagreement?


----------



## Roller

Huntn said:


> What kind of disagreement?



In general, there is rarely universal consensus between experts in any area of medicine, and there is often a wide range of opinion. This has multiple causes, including discrepant results from scientific studies and individual biases. It's something I often encounter in my own subject area of expertise. With COVID-19, even people with a great deal of relevant experience and credibility haven't always agreed about the optimum strategies for vaccination or testing, for example. Over time, opinions tend to converge as more evidence comes to light, but that may take years or even decades.


----------

